# exhaust question



## fastrob (Oct 3, 2008)

can a borla exhaust thats made for a 05 06 model be somehow bolted up to a 04? i know the bumpers are different but what else would need to be adjusted


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you'd need the '05-'06 midpipes too or have something fabbed up to match the '04 mid to the catback


----------



## fastrob (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## jcgclu (Dec 29, 2008)

Torque setting for header bolts on the LS1.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I went with the factory setting of 11lb-ft first pass and 18lb-ft final pass.


----------

